# Newark Entomological Fair



## Jackson (Oct 27, 2005)

Newark Entomological Fair

Sunday 11th December

Grove Leisure Centre, London Road, Balderton, Newark

Who is going to be going?

Who has gone before?

Whice traders will be going?

Whats it like at this show?

I know its early, but i missed going to AES and i'm looking forward to going to this one! Over 300 mile round trip though so i'll be spending atleast £35 just on fuel!


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

Am probably going.

Have been before.

Not sure on traders yet.

It's not bad at the show, but like most other 'shows' and meetings, not just for invertebrates, it's slipping slowly. Best get there whilst they're still classed as worth the travel


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 27, 2005)

this newark? - http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oi=eu_map&amp;am...ewark&amp;hl=en

anyone know entry fee, what animals they usually have there. starting times, what's been good about it in the past? etc...


----------



## Jackson (Oct 27, 2005)

Yup that newark. Why is it close to you?


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

I have never been to the newark show...aparently it is a LOT smaller than the kettering and AES shows, and there is a lot of dried insects and butterflies.

I dont think I would travel that far to a show that fits that description.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah, it's quite a hike for me too- being in kent... shame


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 27, 2005)

doubt I'll be going to anything until next year

HOwever I think me and Cameron win the prize for firthest trip if we were to go (ppl in the UK)


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 27, 2005)

next time there's a decent show going on within travel distance we'll have to arrange a meet up infinity. can be trouble for me being in kent also.

Dave


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

wow,

a lot of peopl in kent. I'm only person in aberdeen that I know does all this mantis stuff although there is the person that owns the pet store in town thats really into them, so I get told about all the new stock they have and they will happily buy a load of mantis off me if I get into breeding  

Although they tend to be a little pricey  .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

I havn't asked my pet shop yet, would be cool to sell them some stuff


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

only things my pet ship will buy are africans. Offered them some gemmatus, and they saud they are far to specialist.

I wish they knew what they were talking about.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Well my pet shop is always tring new things because she does this for a hobby as well as work. She has had gongylus, orchids, flower, spiny flower, b.mendica, d.lombata? and a load of common ones like sphodromantis sp. and hierodula sp. for the newbies(I love hierodula).

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 27, 2005)

reptiles in the green I guess? Diane's cool

I supplied the B.mendica, lol

I thought u were in Edinburgh???


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope Aberdeen. Huh, funny that I thought I heardsome where they were from Germany. Ah well, but yeah that is reptiles in the green I go to. A friend of mine said he was into mantis and had no idea there was a shop in Aberdeen seeling them again (and no idea at the time you could order them on-line lol) So here I am. How do you know her?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 27, 2005)

they are from Germany, i imported them for her

I met her at SEAS which I am currently the secretary of, Im now a moderator on invert part of their forum, lol

need to get up and see the shop next soon


----------

